# curtis 1205M-5601 500ah 48v programing



## sata3d (Aug 1, 2016)

hi everyone 
i wanna buy the curtis 1205M-5601 and i wanna to program the controller but the Curtis 1313 handheld programmer is to expensive 

there is a way to program the controller whit a pc ?
or maybe there is a better controller for a 9kw DC series motor ?


thanks for read me


----------



## dima (Dec 1, 2015)

1314 PC Programming Station DIY Cable here.


----------



## sata3d (Aug 1, 2016)

thanks for the info 

is better use a DIY controller or one like curtis or alltrax ?
someone can recomend one ?

thanks


----------



## sata3d (Aug 1, 2016)

i found this cable in ebay and i think than this cable is capable of programing the curtis 1205M-5601
http://www.ebay.com/itm/15218809848...56d6be92145&bu=43810611645&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu


that cable will help me to programing that controller ?

thanks for readme


----------

